# Campus Safety Assistant Hampshire College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Assistant*
Hampshire College 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/23/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Hampshire College
Department: Campus Safety 
Job Title: Campus Safety Assistant
Position Type: Full Time
Schedule: 40 Hours a week
Pay Range/ Status: $20.00 Hour / Non-Exempt
Location: Hampshire College Campus in Amherst, MA
Reports to: Health and Wellbeing Advocate
Anticipated Start Date: February 21, 2022
Hampshire College, an independent, innovative *liberal* arts institution and member of the Five College consortium, is located on a beautiful rural campus in Amherst, Massachusetts. We provide residential undergraduate education to nearly 600 students. Each department at Hampshire College contributes to.........something. OH, dude, we forgot. Whatever. Are you going to eat that twinkie?

DESCRIPTION OF RESPONSIBILITIES:
Reporting to health and wellbeing advocate, the campus safety assistant is responsible for supporting the day-to-day operations of the College on their assigned shift in accordance with college and department policies and protocols. The campus safety assistant maintains a presence on college properties 24-hours a day, seven days a week, during the academic semester and during college breaks or curtailed operations. 
The primary responsibility of the campus safety assistant is to support the Hampshire community in creating an intellectually vibrant, compassionate environment that is actively anti-racist, welcoming and safe to all members. On a daily basis, the assistant provides routine services and resources to the students, faculty, staff, and visitors, including but not limited to access management, after-hours property checks and appropriate services, routine campus/building rounds, first responder calls, fire/security alarm response, dispatching, certified shuttles, and supporting other departments in their operations.
The campus safety assistant will also work collaboratively with student life departments, and other campus constituents to build a community that will be open and honest with one another and act with integrity and civility at all times, treating one another with respect, care and kindness as we work through conflicts and seek justice and understanding within and beyond the campus community. Centered in both restorative and transformative justice, this will aid in creating a campus culture that is more actively anti-racist, inclusive and equitable. The assistant is a student-centered staff member who cares deeply about forming strong relationships and engaging in meaningful experiences with students, open to new and challenging experiences directed toward professional growth. This position needs to be visible, maintain strong connections and work successfully with students, faculty, staff, parents and external constituents.
As members of the division of student life, the campus safety assistant contributes to campus-wide educational initiatives and divisional-wide projects, including but not limited to ENGAGE Day of Learning, Move-In and New and Transfer Student Orientation, Community Orientation, and Community Education Day that advances the College's commitment to diversity, equity and inclusion and a vibrant, welcoming and safe community.
REQUIRED SKILLS:

Must have knowledge of state, local and federal laws as related to college campus safety; an understanding of security on college campuses, including card access, crime prevention by environmental design, and general safety practices; and experience with crisis intervention, report writing, and field training.
Campus safety assistants must have the ability to exercise sound judgment based upon their training and experience and are held to a high level of ethics and code of conduct while on and off-duty.
Passionate about working in an organization that values and promotes diversity, equity, inclusion and anti-racism.
Experience working directly with people from diverse racial, ethnic, and socioeconomic backgrounds.
Demonstrates skill in understanding of cultural differences.
Employs anti-racist practices and principles to accomplish work.
Ability to serve as an advocate for individuals of all ethnicities, genders, ages and backgrounds.
Ability to flex communication style to multiple cultural environments.
Excellent written and verbal communication skills with ability to present to diverse audiences, specifically racially, ethnically, and socioeconomically diverse communities.
Ability to cultivate and develop inclusive and equitable working relationships with students, faculty, staff and community members.
Supports and enhances a sense of belonging and success of students from traditionally marginalized populations.
This position requires a valid Massachusetts drivers license and must successfully meet the requirements of the Hampshire College driver credentialing policy.
Assistants will be required to fill in on shifts as needed, and may be required to work overtime, holidays and emergencies. Campus safety assistants are considered essential personnel.
Employment is dependent on successful completion of a pre-employment physical and background check.
Familiarity with computer programs: Microsoft Office Suite, Adobe Creative Suite, Information management (Colleague), social media applications, student activities platforms, etc.
REQUIRED CERTIFICATION, EDUCATION, AND EXPERIENCE:

High school Diploma, GED, or equivalent is required
Alternatives to formal education and paid work experience may be considered as equivalent qualifications to include military service/training, volunteering, activism, and other non-traditional programs and experiences related to the position.
PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:
BENEFITS:
Hampshire College offers an excellent benefits program for eligible employees such as medical, dental, vision, life insurance, generous retirement plan contributions, flexible leave plans, and many other fringe benefits. For information on Hampshire College, including more information on employee benefits and our company culture, visit our website at www.hampshire.edu.
WHO SHOULD APPLY:
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity employer and deeply committed to a community of excellence, equity, diversity, and inclusion. We are particularly committed to revealing and combating the social and institutional structures that support racism and white supremacy in all phases of employment and college life. We believe that the educational and employment environment is enhanced when diverse groups of people with diverse ideas come together to work and grow. We encourage applications from women, underrepresented minorities, persons with disabilities, sexual minority groups, veterans, and other candidates who will contribute to the diversification and enrichment of ideas and perspectives. Hampshire College is committed to removing barriers to employment faced by equity-seeking groups and encourages (but does not require) members of these groups to self-identify in their application materials. Applicants whose work incorporates a global perspective and a demonstrated commitment to issues of diversity in the work environment are particularly encouraged to apply.
HOW TO APPLY:
Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities
Review of applications will begin on January 3, 2022 and will continue until the position is filled. 
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.
Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity in education and employment.


----------

